# whimsical haunt music?



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey hey,

Just doing some surfing and I found the Winchester mystery house tour page (http://www.winchestermysteryhouse.com/) the music on there is really awesome. I then came on here and was looking through the posts and someone brought up the Midsomer Murders theme which is also fantastic. Anyone know of any other whimsical, magical haunt music? (Other then Danny Elfman)

Happy haunting


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You may be interested in Prelude to a Nightmare. Most of the songs are available to listen to here: http://www.reverbnation.com/preludetoanightmare/songs


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

oooo that's terror-ific Garthgoyle, thanks!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You are very welcome.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

I've used a couple of tracks from the various Harry Potter film soundtracks, for example, 'Secrets of the Castle' from the Prisoner of Azkaban: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrgJkuOQuok

Also, a video game theme song from the game Fable: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgDXgpQU2Xc Strangely this is partly credited to Danny Elfman, but I don't think he was necessarily responsible for the whole soundtrack! You can hear the influence, though.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

There's a free album on Amazon called "Unpleasantville" that might fit the bill ... Unpleasantville-Various-Artists. 

David Arkenstone's "Music Inspired by Middle Earth" is good, too ... in particular, the songs "The Palantir" and "Galadriel's Mirror" are nicely spooky.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

These songs are a bit different, but they may work for you:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Pumpkinhead625, you chose two songs that I also have in my music library (Jill Tracy's _Evil Night Together_ and The Creepshow's _The Garden_; excellent picks (of course).

Here is another by Jill Tracy that is fantastic (and fully instrumental):


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Pumpkinhead625, you chose two songs that I also have in my music library (Jill Tracy's _Evil Night Together_ and The Creepshow's _The Garden_; excellent picks of course


The only reason I knew about them is thanks to you. You had posted them in another thread here, and I've since downloaded them to my library. 



Garthgoyle said:


> Here is another by Jill Tracy that is fantastic (and fully instrumental):


I like this song too. One of the albums on my to-buy list is "Into The Land Of Phantoms" by Jill Tracy and the Malcontent Orchestra. It's an all-instrumental album written as a score to F. W. Murnau's silent classic, "Nosferatu". I'd _really_ love to see the film together with the soundtrack.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I like this song too. One of the albums on my to-buy list is "Into The Land Of Phantoms" by Jill Tracy and the Malcontent Orchestra. It's an all-instrumental album written as a score to F. W. Murnau's silent classic, "Nosferatu". I'd _really_ love to see the film together with the soundtrack.


"Into the Land of Phantoms" is terrific. Very "motif"ish ... each character has its own motif, so it can be a bit repetitive but not TOO much. It strikes a nice balance between the kind of music you'd typically hear during silent movies and Ms. Tracy's own styles. I haven't watched the movie with it ... but now I reckon I'd better.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

whoa, great stuff everyone....listening to the "Into The Land Of Phantoms" on iTunes now...think I might have to buy this. Unpleasantville was also really cool. Gonna check out the fable music next. Found an amazing album on iTunes during my search. They are called "2 Steps from Hell" and the album is called Halloween (simple enough) Love the creepiness and they don't have that terrible MIDI orchestra sound that Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana has. check em out!


----------

